# Dram timing is too tightly so reload timing



## Wrathchild (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm not what one would call a computer expert...tho, perhaps not a total noob either. I started getting this problem a few months ago, and now it's seeming to get more frequent.

Sometimes my computer will suddenly reboot. And then this message will come up on a BIOS-esque screen before windows loads:

"Dram timing is too tightly so reload timing"
Hit any key to continue (something like that)

Or sometimes when booting up...it, well...won't boot up (I'll get that "no -signal" dealy on my monitor). Tho after resetting once (or sometimes a few resets later) it would boot normally.

My DRAM Frequency Setting in the BIOS is set to Auto.

I don't know what's causing this really, so I'm not sure exactly what specific computer info will be needed to diagnose it. As such, I'll attach my dxdiag...I'm pretty sure that has lots of computer specific goodness. Or maybe other info is required? 

Thanks


----------



## gtjr_ph (Dec 9, 2005)

set your timing in the bios by spd


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Wrathchild
Welcome to TSF :smile:
Your attached file doesn't say enough about your memory, so download 'everest' from my sig open it and go 'report>report wizard>custom>check ''motherboard" and "computer". and save as a .txt file. Then post as you did in your first post.

Also post what your settings in BIOS are under the 'frequency/voltage control' page. You can use abbreviations like:
CPU=12x
DF=A
SS=E
I have downloaded your manual so I can see what is what.

While you are waiting for a response, you can also download 'memtest' from my sig and run that to test your memory. This program runs before booting into windows, so Windows will not be a factor.

With all due respect to *gtjr ph* good suggestion, there is no 'spd' setting in your BIOS, but the 'auto' setting should accomplish the same thing so there is something funny going on.


----------



## Wrathchild (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks for replying guys 

gtjr_ph: 
The setting in my BIOS thats called "Configure DRAM Timing by SPD" was already "Enabled".

please: 
I'm glad to be here 

I've attached the Everest report, and below are my frequency/voltage settings...and I opted out of abbreviations for clarity's sake, I'm not sure I'd abbreviate properly :

Performance Mode - Normal
D.O.T Range - Diasabled
D.O.T Mode - CPU Only
CPU Ratio Selection - Locked
DRAM Frequency(Mhz) - Auto
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
Adjust CPU Bus Clock(Mhz) - 200
DDR Cloack(Mhz) - 400
Adjust AGP/PCI Clock(Mhz) - 66.66/33.33
DDR Power Voltage - 2.60V
AGP Power Voltage - 1.50V

Also, I should point out, after it reboots sometimes the "DRAM too tight" message doesn't appear. I've been searching around and some sources are saying that random reboots are sometimes due to low power or a bad PSU. 
Now, I don't know if this could be in any way related but, I remember hearing a while ago that hydro was being reduced in our region, ie. lights have become noticeably dimmer. And, I never had this problem a couple of years 
ago when I had this built. 

There is a little red slider switch on the back of my PSU. Right now it is set to 115V, but it can slide up to 230V. Would changing that switch increase power to the MOBO etc? I don't want to change it until somebody competent says so; for fear of toasting components.

Another problem I've been having is flickering-pink textures while playing games. Almost like someone wrapped a pink tinted piece of cellophane over all the textures. They flicker sporatically and constantly. Now, I assume this is a GPU problem and I'll probably start a new thread for it, but I guess it's worth pointing out if it's in any way related to the other problems.

And I will go run "memtest" as soon as this is posted to see what that reveals.

Thanks again.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Do not change the power supply switch from 115V. You might want to download and run memtest to check the ram in your PC, the link is in my sig.

If you have a bad ram stick it should show up with memtest86.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Wrathchild
Not sure what to offer for advice at this point. If your area has a weak power grid, maybe a good UPS would help. Maybe better memory would help...OCZ or Corsair are dependable brands.

As *Barry_R* pointed out, do NOT switch your PSU to 230V

Keep us posted with your progress


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

greetings

i dont know if your bios allows for a voltage tweak on the ram modules.

if it does, i would change it from 2.6 to 2.7, as it might force the ram to behave better.


----------



## Wrathchild (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey guys,

I ran memtest for about 24 hrs...I guess it just keeps looping the tests? It hadn't stopped when I got home today. At any rate, after testing for that duration of time, it came up with 0 errors in tests 0 thru 10. Does that mean my ram is ok?

And, whosdat, thanks for the suggestion. I'll check that out at next reboot.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ Wrathchild
Running memtest for 24 hours means your RAM is very stable! Very good! Unless it is some strange quirk that is causing your memory to fail, your memory is not the problem

According to your Everest readout, you have BIOS version 3.5 dated 20040205. If your mobo is the Neo2-P Platinum Edition, there are BIOS updates available...try flashing with the latest BIOS version. You can surf around there to find tyour mobo if not the one listed...be sure of what you flash as it seems there are several variants.


----------



## Wrathchild (Feb 6, 2006)

please:
Awesome . I'm glad to hear my RAM is in working order. I will look into flashing my BIOS, tho probably not until early next week. I've got some deadlines to meet and I'm going to be pretty busy for the next few days. But thanks alot, and I'll post the result of the BIOS flash once it's done.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2006)

*Hey*

Hey man i started getting this problem just recently but i think mine may be due to RAM overheating or something because i put a deskfan next to my computer to cool it down and i dont seem to get that problem now just a quickfix way until you get it sorted


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

if every thing checks out ok and you think you are getting brown outs ( power dips ) you may want to consider getting a UPS ( uninterupted power supply ), you can run your system through it and get a constant power.


----------



## pelao_tommy (Dec 28, 2007)

I have same problem

And, in this post doesnt even suggest a reasonable solution.

There is any other toughts here ?

Please let me know & thanks.


----------



## xintrop (Dec 6, 2008)

I see this is an old thread but wanted to add some input since this happened to me. My pc crashed and I was google'n all over the place trying everything I could find from my son's wii. I tried almost everything everyone posted to no avail. The posts in "Tech Support Guy" forums were closed with no real answer. Someone someplace had posted something about taking apart and cleaning. My computer was filthy!! I cleaned it up best I could, but still did not work. I dropped it off to a tech and he was doing all sorts of things and found out what wasn't causing it. My wifes co-worker's husband had done work in the WTC and is now on disability. He offered to take a look at it being an x-pro, so I took it back from the tech that had it for $65 (time he put in to look at it) and dropped it off at his house. Here was the bottom line.

I smoke when on the computer. The nicotine acted as resin and kept dust on small important connections(or some term I forgot what he called them). He used a large "toothpick" like object to clean the resin stuck dust off (said term I forgot he used of what he cleaned) but it was small areas that need not to be full with dust. :4-thatsba

This is actually the only reason I registered here, in case anyone else has this problem. :grin: PEACE!


----------

